# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  The Constitution Line by Line

## Brian4Liberty

Introduction: The Constitution Line by Line
September 15, 2020 - Matt Kibbe







> For this years celebration of Constitution Day, Free the People collaborated with The Federalist Society and life-long student of the Constitution, U.S. Senator Mike Lee to walk through the first Article of the Constitution and reflect on its meaning in a unique and engaging three-part online series. The Constitution Line by Line will premiere on September 17, 2020.
> 
> Thanks to The Federalist Society for partnering with us on this series. To learn more about The Federalist Society, visit https://fedsoc.org.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Constitution Line by Line | Episode 1
September 17, 2020 - Matt Kibbe







> In the first episode of The Constitution Line by Line, U.S. Senator Mike Lee discusses Article I, Section 1 of the Constitution, wherein the Framers granted Congress all legislative powers and explains why the Founders designed the lawmaking powers to be nondelegable. The Senator also reflects on the modern growth of regulation and offers his views on how to properly address it.
> 
> Thanks to The Federalist Society for partnering with us on this series. To learn more about The Federalist Society, visit https://fedsoc.org.
> 
> To learn more about the Article I Initiative, visit https://fedsoc.org/articlei.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Constitution Line by Line | Episode 2
Matt Kibbe - September 17, 2020







> Article I, Section 2 of the U.S. Constitution is the focus of Episode 2 of The Constitution Line by Line with U.S. Senator Mike Lee. The Senator explains the qualifications of Members and the design of the U.S. House of Representatives as the most democratically responsive of our federal institutions. Short House terms and constant elections are highlighted, and the Senator reflects on the importance of the amendment process which later revoked the original language of Article I, Section 2, Clause 3.
> 
> Thanks to The Federalist Society for partnering with us on this series. To learn more about The Federalist Society, visit https://fedsoc.org.
> 
> To learn more about the Article I Initiative, visit https://fedsoc.org/articlei.

----------


## KEEF

Good share, thank you.  I subscribed to this channel, I like how Mike Lee explains it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Constitution Line by Line | Episode 3 | Part 1
September 17, 2020 - Matt Kibbe







> In Part 1 of the third installment of The Constitution Line by Line with U.S. Senator Mike Lee, Senator Lee discusses the United States Senate. From Article I, Section 3 the Senator explains all the elements of the Chamber and briefly introduces the Impeachment Power.
> 
> Thanks to The Federalist Society for partnering with us on this series. To learn more about The Federalist Society, visit https://fedsoc.org.
> 
> To learn more about the Article I Initiative, visit https://fedsoc.org/articlei.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Constitution Line by Line | Episode 3 | Part 2







> In Part 2 of Episode 3 of The Constitution Line by Line, Senator Mike Lee tackles the Framers’ debates that lead to the Impeachment Power. The Senator illuminates the purpose and structure of the Impeachment process including the Senate’s central trial role. He also reviews the historical results of the use of Impeachment power, including the impeachment trial of President Donald Trump in early 2020.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Constitution Line by Line: Article I, Section 4







> In this episode of The Constitution Line by Line, Senator Mike Lee tackles Article I, Section 4, the part of the Constitution that describes the process by which rules governing the election of senators and representatives are made. Senator Lee explains how it is the state legislatures, first and foremost, who get to decide the rules governing the election of senators and representatives, and illuminates us on why this section of the Constitution is important today.
> 
> Thanks to @The Federalist Society for partnering with us on this series. To learn more about The Federalist Society, visit https://fedsoc.org.
> 
> To learn more about the Article I Initiative, visit https://fedsoc.org/articlei.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Constitution Line by Line: Article I, Section 5







> In this episode of the Constitution Line by Line, Senator Mike Lee explores Article I, Section 5, which outlines the powers and the duties of Congress and the operation of each house of Congress. Senator Lee also discusses Senate Rule 22, the limitations placed on debate, and the filibuster.
> 
> Thanks to The Federalist Society for partnering with us on this series. To learn more about The Federalist Society, visit https://fedsoc.org.
> 
> To learn more about the Article I Initiative, visit https://fedsoc.org/articlei.

----------

